# Chicken wings recipe?



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone have a simple non-spicy recipe for chicken wings? Anything that doesn't have garlic or soy sauce (which I don't eat)? I'd love to make them with a honey glaze, if I have enough honey.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 4, 2011)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Does anyone have a simple non-spicy recipe for chicken wings? Anything that doesn't have garlic or soy sauce (which I don't eat)? I'd love to make them with a honey glaze, if I have enough honey.


 
Good luck with your recipe, but if you took out hot sauce, soy sauce and garlic from my recipe, you'd have nothing left but the wings.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Good luck with your recipe, but if you took out hot sauce, soy sauce and garlic from my recipe, you'd have nothing left but the wings.


 
Exactly. There's a city down south of me that serves what they call "seasoned" wings, no sauce, just seasoning. And they are good, but some might still consider them spicy depending on if you like the seasonings or not.
I could eat chicken wings plain though. And have


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 4, 2011)

You could try and make your own shake and bake type recipe. Just use half flour and half cornmeal and add whatever spices or seasonings you _do_ like. Don't forget to use an eggwash first so the crumb mixture will stick to the wings....


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 4, 2011)

How about something like a honey-mustard sauce?  You could mix honey and mustard like dijon or basic yellow mustard to taste.  I'd likely add a bit of vinegar.  Maybe one or two capfuls, again to taste.  Some basic pepper.  Really, use whatever appeals to you.  It sounds yummy to me!


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow I wish I had seen all of these wonderful suggestions before I baked the wings tonight! I seasoned them with salt, pepper, and adobo and tossed them in olive oil. They came out okay, but next time I'd like to try the shake and bake suggestion or honey mustard glaze. Both sound yummy!


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Kathleen said:
			
		

> How about something like a honey-mustard sauce?  You could mix honey and mustard like dijon or basic yellow mustard to taste.  I'd likely add a bit of vinegar.  Maybe one or two capfuls, again to taste.  Some basic pepper.  Really, use whatever appeals to you.  It sounds yummy to me!



Hi Kathleen, do you add the honey mustard sauce after baking the wings for a bit, or put it on the wings when they first go into the oven? In this recipe I found online, the wings are baked first and then they are coated with sauce and put back into the oven. This seems difficult and messy.

http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/recipes/1026

What do you suggest?


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 7, 2011)

I would bake the wings, and mix the sauce in a large bowl.  (I have metal bowls that I'd use.)  When essentially done (crispy,) I would use tongs to toss the wings into the sauce and cover the bowl, but then shake the bowl to coat the wings.  Then use the tongs to put the wings back in the oven to bake longer to set the sauce a bit. 

Oh....from that recipe, I would save those wing tips to toss in to make stock!


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Kathleen said:
			
		

> I would bake the wings, and mix the sauce in a large bowl.  (I have metal bowls that I'd use.)  When essentially done (crispy,) I would use tongs to toss the wings into the sauce and cover the bowl, but then shake the bowl to coat the wings.  Then use the tongs to put the wings back in the oven to bake longer to set the sauce a bit.



I just made some wings, baking them with the sauce on them...didn't see your post until now  They didn't taste that great because I think the chicken was marginal in freshness, even though the package was dated December 9th. I hate whether that happens! Bad chicken tastes bad no matter  what sauce you put on it!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 7, 2011)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I just made some wings, baking them with the sauce on them...didn't see your post until now  They didn't taste that great because I think the chicken was marginal in freshness, even though the package was dated December 9th. I hate whether that happens! *Bad chicken tastes bad no matter what sauce you put on it*!


 
I'll have to respectully disagee with that. I've eaten bad chicken. I had no idea until about four hours later. If it had tasted bad while I was eating it I would have stopped, but the awsome sauce this place had masked that. Don't trifle with poultry that seems a little off, no matter what the date says.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 7, 2011)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I just made some wings, baking them with the sauce on them...didn't see your post until now  They didn't taste that great because I think the chicken was marginal in freshness, even though the package was dated December 9th. I hate whether that happens! Bad chicken tastes bad no matter  what sauce you put on it!



Very true.  But also, play with the sauce recipe until you get something that suits you as well.   In a honey-mustard sauce, I think that the sauce may not be so tasty on chicken if not tasty on its own.  I think I'd skip butter in a honey-mustard sauce, but that is just me.  Did you use that recipe?

Consider something like this - but add the sauce after the wings are crispy.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your experience with the chicken! I guess if the sauce is really tasty when you have chicken in a restaurant, it's hard to tell. I should have known the chicken I bought was bad because it smelled kind of funky right out of the package. Next time, I'm bringing it back to the supermarket and getting a refund!


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Kathleen said:
			
		

> Very true.  But also, play with the sauce recipe until you get something that suits you as well.   In a honey-mustard sauce, I think that the sauce may not be so tasty on chicken if not tasty on its own.  I think I'd skip butter in a honey-mustard sauce, but that is just me.  Did you use that recipe?



I just made a mixture of sunflower oil, honey, and salt. I forgot about the mustard   It tasted pretty bland. At first I couldn't tell if the wings weren't tasty because of the chicken or the sauce. I think it was probably both.


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 7, 2011)

There are few things as bad as rancid chicken!  Definitely take it back if not good.  

Try a recipe like this...but add after the chicken is already crispy.  I think the sauce sounds yummy.  Not sure if I would add so much curry, if any.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks so much, Kathleen. Rancid chicken tastes awful, and now my whole kitchen smells like it! I think I need to buy my chicken directly from the butcher or at Whole Foods. I bought Murray's free range chicken at the supermarket, and it didn't live up to its reputation!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Don't trifle with poultry that seems a little off, no matter what the date says.


That's a fact! Chicken has a very distinctive smell when it's off. You can't miss it once you know what it smells like. 

The first act I make when opening a bag of chicken or chicken parts is to do a almost touching, sniff test. Fresh chicken also has a very distinctive smell. The two smells are so entirely different that it can't be mistaken.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> That's a fact! Chicken has a very distinctive smell when it's off. You can't miss it once you know what it smells like.
> 
> The first act I make when opening a bag of chicken or chicken parts is to do a almost touching, sniff test. Fresh chicken also has a very distinctive smell. The two smells are so entirely different that it can't be mistaken.



Seems that bad chicken has a kind of sour smell, right?


----------



## luv2cook35 (Dec 7, 2011)

If you can tolerate a not "from scratch" recipe, my family loves chicken wings baked with a combo of apricot preserves and dry onion soup mix.  Mix equal amounts (1 jar preserves to one package soup mix) and coat wings in a non-reactive bowl.  Bake at 350 on a foil lined pan, turning often, for one hour.  They make a sticky mess in the pan and on your hands, but fall off the bone and please old and young alike.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 7, 2011)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Seems that bad chicken has a kind of sour smell, right?


 To me, it is the same odor as a septic tank. It smells like human waste to me. The more bad it is, the stronger the odor.

I can tell the second the package is opened.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 7, 2011)

luv2cook35 said:


> If you can tolerate a not "from scratch" recipe, my family loves chicken wings baked with a combo of apricot preserves and dry onion soup mix. Mix equal amounts (1 jar preserves to one package soup mix) and coat wings in a non-reactive bowl. Bake at 350 on a foil lined pan, turning often, for one hour. They make a sticky mess in the pan and on your hands, but fall off the bone and please old and young alike.


 
I'll definitely be trying this method! It sounds absolutely delicious!

Thank you!


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 7, 2011)

luv2cook35 said:
			
		

> If you can tolerate a not "from scratch" recipe, my family loves chicken wings baked with a combo of apricot preserves and dry onion soup mix.  Mix equal amounts (1 jar preserves to one package soup mix) and coat wings in a non-reactive bowl.  Bake at 350 on a foil lined pan, turning often, for one hour.  They make a sticky mess in the pan and on your hands, but fall off the bone and please old and young alike.



This sounds yummy. Since I'm only cooking for one, how would I adjust this recipe? I usually buy a package of about 6 wings.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> To me, it is the same odor as a septic tank. It smells like human waste to me. The more bad it is, the stronger the odor.
> 
> I can tell the second the package is opened.



I guess I should throw it out if the smell is the slightest bit off' I washed the chicken, hoping that would solve the problem but it didn't


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 7, 2011)

luv2cook35 said:


> If you can tolerate a not "from scratch" recipe, my family loves chicken wings baked with a combo of apricot preserves and dry onion soup mix.  Mix equal amounts (1 jar preserves to one package soup mix) and coat wings in a non-reactive bowl.  Bake at 350 on a foil lined pan, turning often, for one hour.  They make a sticky mess in the pan and on your hands, but fall off the bone and please old and young alike.



I use the apricot preserves and chipotle in adobo as a glaze...quite tasty, sweet and spicy!  I was spending top dollar for this already pre-made from the butcher shop at our Whole Foods type store, I finally asked what the glaze was and they told me.  Saves me a $1.50 a pound!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 7, 2011)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I guess I should throw it out if the smell is the slightest bit off' I washed the chicken, hoping that would solve the problem but it didn't


 
The odor of bad chicken also makes my nose tingle. Like something is irritating it. Yes, if you think it's bad, toss it. Your life is worth a lot more than a few pounds of poultry.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 7, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I use the apricot preserves and chipotle in adobo as a glaze...quite tasty, sweet and spicy!  I was spending top dollar for this already pre-made from the butcher shop at our Whole Foods type store, I finally asked what the glaze was and they told me.  Saves me a $1.50 a pound!



What is chipotle in adobo? Is that a for spice mix?


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> The odor of bad chicken also makes my nose tingle. Like something is irritating it. Yes, if you think it's bad, toss it. Your life is worth a lot more than a few pounds of poultry.



It definitely is


----------



## luv2cook35 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope you like it - kids sure do.  Just make sure the wings are fresh - I've never had that problem.  I usually buy 5 lb. bags from a local meat supplier that sells to retail markets - I guess I get them on the front end of the supply chain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 7, 2011)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> What is chipotle in adobo? Is that a for spice mix?



Smoked jalapeno (chipotles) in Adobo (a sauce of vinegar and garlic).  Quite spicy.  I only use 1 tablespoon, the rest I divide into 1 tablespoon servings in the freezer.  Can usually get 4-6 servings out of one can.  Herdez Chipotle Peppers 7 ozhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garlic


----------



## luv2cook35 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ummm - not sure how to adjust down - and I don't use chipotle sauce - maybe you will get some better answers.  I usually do @ 3 lbs. of wings, so maybe 1/2 apricot, 1/2 soup mix??  Might be too much for 6 wings - you could reserve the reserves and close up the soup mix in a zip-loc bag for future use.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Dec 7, 2011)

luv2cook35 said:
			
		

> Ummm - not sure how to adjust down - and I don't use chipotle sauce - maybe you will get some better answers.  I usually do @ 3 lbs. of wings, so maybe 1/2 apricot, 1/2 soup mix??  Might be too much for 6 wings - you could reserve the reserves and close up the soup mix in a zip-loc bag for future use.



It's a challenge to cook for one because so many recipes are designed for a 4-6 people.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 8, 2011)

No recipe.  My Winter Chix Wings technique, no grilling.   Separate wings and save the tips for stock if you wiish.  Line a jelly roll type pan with sides with Foil.  Then make a 2nd sheet of foil in a  raised pattern  like this  ^_^_^ to fit the pan.  Place wings leaning up across the "V's".   You can stagger them one on each side and lean them up teepee style.   I forget if a standard bag of frozen wings is 2 or 3 lbs.   For me, it takes two pans to bake a bag of wings.  Bake at 375 for 30 minutes.   Remove from oven.   With tongs,  put the wings on a plate.   Pour off accumulated juice.  Turn wings around so other side now faces out.      Pull the 2nd pan out of oven and repeat.  Bake addional 30 minutes.    Remove wings to plate again.    Remove the raised bed foil.   Lay wings in the bottom of the Lined  pan and brush or spoon glaze over.   Bake 10-15 minutes and glaze again.  I tried to put all the wings on one pan when it came to glazing time.  It was too many and crowded for the size of my pans, which are 10 x 14?,  jelly roll types.   

If there is enough glaze,  brush again just before serving on a platter.   These are not crispy, but sticky.   And yes, this is a long baking time for little wings.   They are still juicy flavorful and messy.  

My favorite glaze,  no recipe,  is a combo of pineapple juice,  finely grated onion,  garlic, Ginger, brown sugar,   lemon zest,  hot pepper flakes or Tiger sauce (bottled), or Tabasco,   sometimes soy sauce, sometimes not,  worcestershire,  or not, black pepper,     I use either canned natural or frozen pineapple juice concentrate.   Chop the things that need chopping, pour the juice in a pan and all ingredients.   Bring to a boil.   Reduce heat and cook down Stirring until it gets thick and syruppy looking.   Cool and taste.


----------

